# ROM Toolkit - Boot Animation



## bubbawv (Dec 3, 2011)

First off letme know if I posted this in the wrong section. I've been playing around with ROM Toolkit and one of the things it says it does is change your boot animation. Does anyone know if this works on the Droid Charge?


----------



## bubbawv (Dec 3, 2011)

Btw I forgot to mention that I'm running Infinity ROM on PBJ kernel.


----------



## bubbawv (Dec 3, 2011)

Never mind everyone, I've already found my answer.


----------



## p2kmafia (Jan 9, 2012)

does it work? and i know fonts work but i flashed back because it would mess up spacing and everything was either too big or too small


----------

